# African Adventure Bag



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

Back in July, Momercy posted a felted tote bag that I absolutely LOVED, and soon bought the yarn to make one (foregoing all other WIPs!). It was a lot of fun to plan out the colors and knit. I finished knitting and putting it together in September, but it probably took until November before I figured out what to do for lining and actually lining the bag. It works great for my laptop. 

It's a free pattern on ravelry.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

OMGoodness, that's gorgeous!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! Impressive. I love it.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

Very impressive. That would be a great way to use up leftover yarn, too.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW!!! That is beautifull. I hope you use it often.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That looks impossible. Just beautiful!


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful colors and beautiful design. The lining is perfect and highlights the orange on the outside of the bag. The results are definitely worth the time it took you to finish the bag!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

OOOOH My , SOOO creative, I love it.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Great job!!!

I have a question. How do you assemble all the pieces, and how do you fill all the empty spaces ??? Could (would) you email response to 
[email protected]? I would love that. Thanx, Ingrid


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

How different and unique!!! I love different. The hand bag is stunning. I love the colors. Gorgeous!!!! ;0)


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What can one say it is stunning!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

BTW, I was thinking after I made a comment.. Did you felt your bag too? You didn't mention if you felt it or not? Thank you. ;0)


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Your bag is very lovely - well done


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my, that is fabulous! What a fun and innovative thing to do.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

That is mindboggling! I would be so lost when it came time to put it together - but you did an amazing job! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

That is a *KNOCKOUT*!!! Love the colors and the way the pieces are joined. Your lining is the perfect spark. The felting would be great padding for the computer. What a winner. It is beautiful....


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is fabulous! And if you like doing puzzles, that's an extra bonus! :lol:


----------



## lucychloemae (Nov 30, 2011)

love it, so vibrant : ]


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

all I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

epzan said:


> Back in July, Momercy posted a felted tote bag that I absolutely LOVED, and soon bought the yarn to make one (foregoing all other WIPs!). It was a lot of fun to plan out the colors and knit. I finished knitting and putting it together in September, but it probably took until November before I figured out what to do for lining and actually lining the bag. It works great for my laptop.
> 
> It's a free pattern on ravelry.


very clever way of making a bag


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

That bag is gorgeous!! Love the colors and the lining is spot on :thumbup:


----------



## Peggy S. (Dec 18, 2011)

How striking! I love the colors ... what a great idea to use it for your laptop.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

that is so beautiful!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

your bag is gorgeous


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

It's great!!! What a tricky job and you accomplished it beautifully.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW I like a lot!!!


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow that is brilliant, well done!!


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

This is amazing! Thanks for showing us all your steps in assembling it. Wow!!


----------



## 51goodman (Dec 27, 2011)

woow thats absolutly beautiful well done x


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there a pattern for that? 
Did you use wool yarn? 
How did you do the strap? 
That is too good to be used as a laptop bag.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

That is soooooooooooooo inspiring!~!! You did a fabulous job and maybe I'll attempt this after I finish my spiral knitting monster. How proud you must be and I bet you have many positive comments.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cool! Nice work!


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

The pattern is from ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-adventure-bag

I used telemark wool from knitpicks (although I don't think they sell it any longer). I used 2 skeins of teal, 1 skein each of red, orange, yellow, lt green, dk green, lt blue, dk blue, purple, brown. If I do it again, I would add another color because I had to modify the strap (not enough of the same color yarn). I had absolutely NO yarn left at the end of the project.

The pattern says how to do the strap, but I had to modify it. I also wanted to be able to adjust the strap, so I put in two buckles.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Eye candy. Just beautiful.


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, that is awesome


----------



## kateeskloset (Oct 26, 2011)

I looked on Ravelry, under bags and did not see it. Does the pattern have a name? ....or can you please post a link.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I saw that pattern and was tempted now I am even more tempted. You bag is beautiful.


----------



## GrammaSheep (Nov 29, 2011)

What a stunning bag! Did you use fingering weight yarn? I have a ton of colorful worsted weight wool in my stash. Do you think that would work?


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

kateeskloset said:


> I looked on Ravelry, under bags and did not see it. Does the pattern have a name? ....or can you please post a link.


The pattern is from ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-adventure-bag


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

GrammaSheep said:


> What a stunning bag! Did you use fingering weight yarn? I have a ton of colorful worsted weight wool in my stash. Do you think that would work?


I'm pretty sure it was DK weight, but if the gauge works, I don't see why worsted wouldn't work.


----------



## wooly-minded (Feb 4, 2012)

That is beautiful and so creative.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! that is awesome!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> OMGoodness, that's gorgeous!


I agree. So different.


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE this! I want to make one


----------



## sunflowerseed (Jul 1, 2011)

I too saw this pattern and absolutely loved it. I gave the pattern to my daughter in law thinking she would be more apt to tackle this project. I really love your color choices, very nice!


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

better than a purchased bag. will go with all clothes in summer. great job alot of work pays off well.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks great when finished. I wasn't sure what it was going to look like. Very colorful. Love it!!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

It's been said quite a few times...but WOW!! that is gorgeous!!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I have done lots of bags but nothing like this one. Can you share how it is done? I love it!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

very very nice.. Bright colors and amazing work you have done.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That is so beautiful, well done.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I just love it.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

OH I Love it!!! Just wish my knitting was good enough to attempt that. Wonderful job you did!!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice!!!


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

That is an absolutely gorgeous piece of work. Just returned from Aruba so it looks very Caribbean to me. Great color combination.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

That is great fun. Really generates a smile! You must be good a jigsaw puzzles too.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I love unusual yet practical knitting bags like that one...Yours is just beautiful.


----------



## PassionForKnits (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow that took my breathe away, mst go to raverly for pattern. Thank you will be great for my iPad


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

That is beautiful and I love your color choices better than the one on raverly. Great job.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

That is truly awesome? I love it!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I am speechless!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Elainekm (Aug 8, 2011)

Your bag is beautiful; love the colors; much better than pictures on Ravelry....


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

They are tessellated pattern pieces, right? I've done a fish afghan that does the same thing. According to Wikipedia: "Tessellation is the process of creating a two-dimensional plane using the repetition of a geometric shape with no overlaps and no gaps". I had to look it up when it came up in my son's Third grade math.

You can use the pieces of the bag as pattern for the lining before you sew them together, just remember to leave a seam allowance.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is beautiful love the colours.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

this is beautiful

a real work of art.

you should be very proud of yourself. good job !!!


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

That is really neat!


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW!! AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree. This is beautiful!


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

This is stunning. What is the pattern under?


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

WOW!! Love love love it!!!


----------



## PassionForKnits (Nov 27, 2011)

Do you have to felt it?


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Speechless! Just beautiful! Was it difficult?


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

So Coool! :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! Love it! What a lot of work!


----------



## kdweave (Oct 11, 2011)

That is beautiful!!! :thumbup: Did I hear you say you made it for "moi"? :mrgreen:


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

really beautiful!!!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

wow, that is awsome, glad you showed the process in steps!!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

That's beautiful! I love colorful patterns, I'm going to look this up on Ravelry. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## anne whalen (Aug 3, 2011)

Super job. What a fun bag. I can see a new project in my future.


----------



## Ruth67 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is absolutely wonderful. Thanks for sharing!

Ruth


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> BTW, I was thinking after I made a comment.. Did you felt your bag too? You didn't mention if you felt it or not? Thank you. ;0)


Hi. Yes, the bag is felted after you knit it. To me that's the more stressful part...you've just spent all this time knitting and then you felt it hoping it doesn't 'mess' up. (I'm not an experienced felter, and I felt (no pun intended) that I needed to keep putting it into the washing machine again (maybe my water isn't hot enough?)


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW!!!! amazing...


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Super cute! Where did you get the pattern! I would love to try it! Your lining was the perfect choice, too! Great job! Enjoy it!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's really neat!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful...might even be tempted to try. Although I could never equal yours. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Amozetti (Nov 22, 2011)

epzan said:


> The pattern is from ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-adventure-bag
> 
> I used telemark wool from knitpicks (although I don't think they sell it any longer). I used 2 skeins of teal, 1 skein each of red, orange, yellow, lt green, dk green, lt blue, dk blue, purple, brown. If I do it again, I would add another color because I had to modify the strap (not enough of the same color yarn). I had absolutely NO yarn left at the end of the project.
> 
> The pattern says how to do the strap, but I had to modify it. I also wanted to be able to adjust the strap, so I put in two buckles.


That is BEAUTIFUL and fun! I downloaded the pattern on Ravelry......do you make the bow tie in halves, then join them with the middle 'knot'? The ones they show in the pattern look somewhat loose.......did you use different size needles? Yours looks SOOOO much better!!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful bag! You had a lot of patience to assemble all those loose bows but it certainly paid off.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh so nice!! It's on my list of favorites and I thought it was such a great way to use up odds and ends of wool. Yours is just fabulous.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Omg I love it!!! How very cool. I must have missed it the first time. I will be doing this. I love to felt bags. but whoa mine are plain comparted to this one!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, love it! Bet it was fun to pick out the colors. As is normal with felting, it doesn't even look the same after the felting!!


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

A true work of art you should be very proud of it


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

I would love to try my hand at this but cannot find it on Ravelry. What was it called so I can retry?
thanks, Riley


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW! :thumbup:


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I am just blown over! That is so beautiful and so creative. I'm not sure I would be up to that no matter how many years I have knitted! Judy


----------



## TracyMar (Apr 10, 2011)

it is indeed absolutely stunning! It looks very difficult, but you did it! You could sell it for a lot of money!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Fabulous and creative. I don't think I have the patience or foresight to complete a project such as this. Fantastic on all levels. Standing ovation. Wow!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Fabulous! Great job!!


----------



## polkadot (Feb 1, 2011)

I love it! color choices are excellent and you do great work!!


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

Wonderful where can I find the pattern?


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

Amozetti said:


> epzan said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern is from ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-adventure-bag
> ...


----------



## elainestiv (Jan 1, 2012)

That is so clever


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

That is fun! What a great way to use all your leftover yarn. Very creative!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very unique! that is so pretty & colorful work.


----------



## Julie726 (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow. that is one of the neatest felted bag I've seen! Your colors are GREAT!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

No more questions like what to do with leftover yarn.

Beautiful Bag.

Thank you.


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

I love the bag! The colors are amazing! You did a great job. I will have to check Raverly out and see if I can find it. I love this site. I have never posted anything, but I sure love to look at all the other things on here. One day I will get brave enough to post something.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG! This is absolutely fantastic! Do you have a pattern for it, or did you make it up as you went along?

Hazel


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I love it. It is so different and colorful.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

Just beautiful. I love the colors.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW, creative, love the colors - it's awesome!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness! That is truly beautiful. Wonderful job!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to knit this


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cute, but I would hate all the sewing. It is so colourful and interesting, quite a conversation piece I bet


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

That is sooo Cool! Great job - love the orange lining.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautifully done, I love it!


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

catzndogz said:


> Very cute, but I would hate all the sewing. It is so colourful and interesting, quite a conversation piece I bet


The only sewing was the lining...which you don't have to line the bag!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Marvelous and Well done:thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

W O W ! :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

How do you put all the pieces together?


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

That is AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I downloaded the pattern because I think the bag is soooo cute! But, after reading the directions, I'm not sure I'm an experienced enough knitter yet to follow them  Maybe someday.


----------



## Dollybex (Jun 23, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## GrannyJo (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow that's a work of art indeed. Clever patient artist.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow. That is awesome. Beautiful colors.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

When I first saw the bow ties I was like what the heck could you do with those. When I saw the purse I was shocked it is gorgeous. Absolutley stunning.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful. Brilliant choice of colours and perfect colour for lining. You must be so proud!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW !!! I LOVE this!


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> How do you put all the pieces together?


You pick up the stitches and knit slip stitch bands.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

what is it that makes this african?


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

It is spectacular!!!


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

I, too would love the instructions for this great bag - [email protected], or at least please tell me where it can be found.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

lorrclair said:


> I, too would love the instructions for this great bag - [email protected], or at least please tell me where it can be found.


It's free, but you must join Ravelry (no cost there, either)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-adventure-bag


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very beautiful bag.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

That is an amazing project!! You did a good job on it!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Absolutely STUNNING!!! Congratulations on a work of art.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wow! That is awesome! Would like to find the pattern


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wow! That is awesome! Would like to find the pattern


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

ok, i went to ravelry and read the group notes...i understand what makes it african now...


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

many thanks, now all I have to do is accumulate a heap of 100% wool yarn in bright colours - (not so easy here, as we don't use much wool, it's too warm!)


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

wow that is really cool. nice job. i have never seen anything like it before


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G - I would have been terrified felting that beautiful bag after all the hard work but the result is stunning. You will be so proud using that bag and I bet you get heaps of lovely comments during the use of it.


----------



## Shaestr (Feb 7, 2011)

Can you provide a link for this bag. I would love to make one for my laptop as well. But I couldn't find on Ravelry and the link on KP did not work.


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

Shaestr said:


> Can you provide a link for this bag. I would love to make one for my laptop as well. But I couldn't find on Ravelry and the link on KP did not work.


On ravelry, do a search for African Adventure. you should see the link there.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

That is GORGEOUS!! What a great idea! FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Maddie55 (Dec 27, 2011)

That's the coolest thing I've ever seen. Love, love, love it!


----------



## winniety (Feb 2, 2012)

Both color and style are beautifull,a perfect laptop bag :mrgreen:


----------



## Kelela (Dec 19, 2011)

Your bag is gorgeous and extremely attractive. Great Job!
Kelela


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Really cool!


----------



## momercy (May 6, 2011)

You did a great job. I'm glad that I you saw mine. That's what's neat about this site. I have since made another one for another grandaughter. The second one went much faster as I knew what I was supposed to do. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## monajean (Oct 29, 2011)

my,my, my!!!!! so pretty


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

This is a stunning tote bag. What fun!! I may check it out on Ravelry. Thanks for posting these pictures.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Absolutely love It. Printed up the pattern.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Fabulous bag--Be proud. Be very proud!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh gosh, I love it. I am just going to have to learn to felt. What a fantastic piece of work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Candykayro (Sep 6, 2011)

absolutely stunning. it's looks very complex but so worth it!


----------



## dmeade (Nov 18, 2011)

What an absolutely amazing creation!! No wonder you wanted to make this when you first saw it. It's beyond my skills, but thanks for posting the process and the final product. Love, love, love the bag and all the colors.

After looking at the information on Ravelry, I am even more impressed with your work. Your colors are amazing and so beautifully thought out. I am absolutely enthralled with your project. Too bad it's beyond me. Bravo! Bravo!!

Doris


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I just love it. The colors are wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Haven't read all of the pages on this. I have seen this as a quilt when I was small. Granny would love to see what you have done. Now you have given me ideas for my stash! - BlueButterfly


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS THAT IS REALLY REALLY BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Blown Away!!

Downloaded both the bag and the blanket/afghan of this African Adventure pattern.Thanks for th info.

Stunning work on your part.

Don't think I'd use leftover wools, because I want to control the colorways.

Reminds me of an old quilt pattern called apple core or hatchethead, amongst many other names.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

gorgeous! love it.


----------



## GrammaSheep (Nov 29, 2011)

My daughter, who is a relative newbie, and I are doing this together as a knit along in worsted weight. It will be a fun project with a gorgeous finish! Thanks SO much!


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

That is an awesome bag! I like seeing how it went together.


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

You obviously have a great eye for color. When I saw the finished product it took my breath away. Fantastic job!


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

That bag is amazing!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

that really turned out beautiful! I am amazed how the pieces went together!


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Brilliant and inspiring, I'm off to check out the pattern at Ravelry. The finished bag looks great!


----------



## Rosalie9741 (Jan 22, 2012)

Love, love, love that bag. I think you are a genius to have figured out the putting together. Stunning.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

What a neat bag! I may just have to try that one myself.


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

I love your bag. I have bought the yarn to make one as well but haven't gotten started yet.


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

That is fantastic. I just love the look and am amazed with the process to make it.


----------

